# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  conseils: adoption chèvre, mouton ou mini poney ?

## cholem

Bonjour, ma mère va peut-être adopter deux petits animaux pour tondre sa pelouse avec soins garantis (abri, eau, foin, paille). Le terrain fait 7000 m2 ce qui n'est pas très grand. A votre avis quel animal serait le mieux sachant qu'elle veut en prendre deux pour pas qu'ils soient seuls : des moutons nains (peut-être trop peureux), des chèvres naines (caractère sympa mais ça mange tout y compris les arbres et les clotures?), des mini shetlands ??? Moi je préfère les poneys (normal l'équitation est ma passion) mais c'est quand même plus gros et ma mère a peur que son terrain soit labouré. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Sachant que ces animaux ne serviront pas uniquement de tondeuse, ils feront partie intégrante de la famille donc des animaux plutôt calmes et sympas ça serait top. Merci pour vos conseils.

----------


## Elanym

Le mouton est très peu sélectif sur l'alimentation, c'est donc une très bonne tondeuse comparé a la chèvre qui trie énormement.
Il te faudra aussi une clôture 10 fois plus niquel avec des chèvres qui passe partout et n'en loupe pas une pour faire une anerie. Et qui vont effectivement tout ronger les arbres.
Mais a coté de ça les chèvres sont quand même beaucoup plus intelligentes que les moutons (je les trouvent totalement neuneu, mais tous les éleveurs te chèvre te diront la même chose des moutons, et a l'inverse les éleveur de moutons te diront qu'une chèvre ça fait trop de con**ries)

Le poney je ne sais pas. J'arrive pas a visualiser l'espace dont tu parle. Si c'est petit il leur faudra des sorties ....

Par contre chèvre comme moutons ont des besoins particuliers et il faut bien se renseigner avant (coté chèvre c'est mon boulot donc si besoin ...). Et l'un comme l'autre doivent être déclarer a la DSV de ton département (et identifier).

Voila ce que je peut te dire

----------


## cholem

Merci pour tes conseils, dommage que tu habites à l'autre bout de la France sinon ma mère serait peut-être passé te demander conseil. Et personne n'a de connaissance sur les poneys ?

----------


## Elanym

Si elle a des question particulière surtout n'hésite pas ^^
Après je remonte sur Paris le we de Pâques .... mais bon c'est pour voir la famille et on file aussi sec en Baie de Somme ^^

Coté identification/législation j'avoue je suis loin de tout connaitre. (j'ai les bases de bases mais franchement c'est tellement compliqué leur nouveau systeme que personne ne comprend rien ...). Le reste c'est bon donc faut pas hésiter ^^

----------


## mustela-asbl

bein moi je peux te donner une petite infos ... les poneys ce n'est pas une bonne idée si le terrain ne doit pas être abîmé! un adage de campagne dit 'le cheval mange plus d'herbe avec les pieds qu'avec la bouche"...

ils abîment énormément les terrains avec leurs sabots : il suffit d'une pluie pour que le sol devienne trop meuble et que rien que le poids de l'animal déchire la couche végétale pour faire une auréole boueuse. pour garder un prairie potable avec des équidés, il faut qu'il n'y séjournent pas tout le temps : ne pas les y mettre quand le sol n'est pas bon, ne pas laisser "surpaturer" (manger l'herbe jusque très ras car la couche végétale devient plus faible et cède plus facilement sous le poids), faire une rotation régulière sur plusieurs parcelles pour les laisser récupérer.

quelque soit l'animal choisi, je conseille de diviser le terrain (ce qui est possible avec 7000m²) en deux parcelles de 2500m² et une de 2000m²... faire la rotation sur les deux grandes parcelles à la saison de pâture (de mars à novembre) et de les cantonner à la petite parcelle en hiver (avec compléments alimentaires) car avec les mauvaises conditions ils vont tout abîmer (c'est ce qu'on appelle une parcelle "sacrifiée")... bien sûr ça devient alors plus compliqué pour l'abri car il faut qu'il soit à l'intersection des parcelles (surtout pas clôturer un "couloir" pour accéder à l'abri car ça devient très boueux!!) ou faire un abri mobile (remorque, vielle caravane)

enfin rapproches toi d'assocs qui te renseigneront les spécificités de chaque espèce: plus l'espèce est "difficile" pour sa nourriture plus il faut des parcelles petites et des rotations nombreuses. le principe: plus les animaux ont accès à un grand espace de pâturage plus ils choisissent de ne manger que ce qu'il préfèrent (treffle, fétuque, herbe pas trop haute) et laissent le reste, il y a donc des zones qu'ils ne touchent pas et dans celles ci se développent des végétaux indésirables et non comestibles comme les ronces et les chardons alors que, si les animaux passent régulièrement tondre à un endroit, l'herbe est plus vigoureuse que ces indésirables. donc une parcelle petite les "force" à manger raisonnablement partout, puis ont fait la rotation pour qu'ils aient toujours suffisamment de nourriture de bonne qualité.
d'emblée les poneys sont les plus difficiles! donc bcp plus de travail de parcelles!

les moutons semblent vraiment la meilleure solution pour le rapport travail/ service. il ne demandent pas de clôture super inviolable, sont plutôt dociles, plutôt discrets, tondent tout et ras mais il faut tondre leur toison (ce n'est pas facile de trouver une personne capable) et les vétos ne connaissent pas souvent cet animal. 

mais si tu souhaites profiter de la relation avec l'animal (jouer avec, apprendre qqs tours, fabriquer des objets de divertissement) les chèvres sont super mais la sécurisation de leur espace est très difficile (super clôtures, fuites occasionnelles), il leur faut des objets d'enrichissement pour grimper etc (parcourt avec des palettes, des grosses pierres etc) et elles peuvent bousculer leur visiteur (personnes à mobilité réduite ou âgée déconseillées)

les poneys sont à la fois intelligents et pas trop fugueur, mais les soins coûtent plus chers (parage des pieds obligatoire et réguliers), ils laissent des mauvaises plantes se développer... il faut aussi les choisir bien élevés pour éviter les bousculades voire se faire marcher sur les pieds.

quel que soit l'animal aussi ce sont tous des ongulés et leurs pieds demandent des soins: au moins toutes semaines pour les poneys avec passage du maréchal tous les deux mois. les moutons et les chèvres doivent aussi être surveillés! si leurs pieds ne sont pas parfaitement symétriques, qu'ils ont une boiterie, un problème d'aplomb etc il y a des zones qui ne s'useront pas bien :un maréchal ferrant peut être nécessaire une a deux fois par an aussi  (et bonjour pour en trouver un qui veuille bien) :Stick Out Tongue:  faut donc bien réfléchir pour avoir une adresse près de chez soit d'un vétérinaire, d'un maréchal et d'un 'tondeur" (pour les moutons).... et surtout trouver un débouché pour le fumier car on est vite débordé par lui, il y a des règlementation pour le stocker (dalle en béton voire même citerne pour recueillir le lisier qui s'en écoule, ne pas faire le tas chaque année au même endroit etc)

hum voilà pour mes modestes connaissances  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Elanym

Tu a été plus complète que moi ^^
Je rajouterais juste que tailler les onglons chez les chèvres c'est pas bien compliqué et ça s'apprend vite (si besoin je peut donner un cours, la prochaine fois que je monte sur Paris où habite ma famille). Je l'ai jamais fait sur un mouton mais c'est kif kif je pense.
Les poneys par contre c'est maréchal obligatoire.

----------


## elmine

Alors juste sur l'aspect relation avec l'animal je te conseillerais les chèvres! Quand j'étais enfants et ados on à eu les 3 chez mes parents, soit 3 chèvres, 2 moutons et 1 poney (bon pas la version mini mais j'imagine que le caractère ça doit être pareil). Ben les plus sympas c'était de loin les chèvres! Hyper amicales, câlines, très proches des enfants (elles jouaient à chat avec nous), j'ai adoré!

Après c'est effectivement des casses pieds patentées, toujours à se barrer (y compris pour rentrer dans la maison d'ailleurs) et grignotant tout sur leur passage... ::

----------


## NALIA

Les poneys, 7 ares de terrains c'est bien trop petit, ils vont labourer plus que brouter  :: 
Les chèvres c'est juste une très mauvaise tondeuse, ça tond bien plus les arbres que l'herbe.
Une personne a dit que les chèvres sont intelligente  ::  Eh wai, pas convaincu c'est sympa, c'est mignon mais c'est un peu couillon!

Pour ta maman les moutons seraient le plus adapté sans aucun doute  ::

----------


## Poska

Juste pour info, il existe des races de moutons d'agrément qui n'ont pas besoin d'être tondus (mouton du Cameroun par exemple).

----------


## Elanym

> Les poneys, 7 ares de terrains c'est bien trop petit, ils vont labourer plus que brouter 
> Les chèvres c'est juste une très mauvaise tondeuse, ça tond bien plus les arbres que l'herbe.
> *Une personne a dit que les chèvres sont intelligente  Eh wai, pas convaincu c'est sympa, c'est mignon mais c'est un peu couillon!*
> 
> Pour ta maman les moutons seraient le plus adapté sans aucun doute


C'était moi ^^ comparée a un mouton c'est quand même plus intelligent. Mais c'est l'éternel débat entre amoureux des moutons ... qui ne "supportent" pas les chèvres et vice versa  ::

----------


## JessK

eh bien pour moi c'est pas pour tout de suite... mais j'ai trouvé tout ce que vous disiez très interessant !
je ne sais pas ce que fera la maman de cholem mais une autre question pour vous tous :
*pourquoi pas 1 mouton et 1 chèvre ?* (les qualités de chacun comme ça) *mais vont ils s'ennuyer de leur espèce ? ou se considéront ils comme compagnon m^me si l'espèce est différence ???*

----------


## partenaire77

Oui mais si on a tous les défauts des 2 espèces ?  :: 

En tout cas, il y a beaucoup de bons conseils dans ce sujet.
J'ajouterais que la "stupidité" du mouton est au moins en partie une question d'éducation et élevé avec des chévres, le mouton aura un comportement différent; il sera plus familier et recherchera le contact.
Les mouflons du cameroun sont superbes et il n'y a effectivement pas de problème de tonte.
Les moutons dOuessant sont aussi très élégants et parfois de petite taille, parfois beaucoup plus grands ( pareil pour les chèvres "naines" !)et dans ce cas, un grillage à mouton ne les arrétera pas forcément.
En cas d'achat auprès d'éleveurs, il faut faire attention à la taille  des parents et à la familiarité des animaux qui est déterminée par la sociabilisation.
Si l'éleveur n'en pratique aucune, les moutons des 3 races resteront distants ou même fuyant.

----------


## JessK

> ... une autre question pour vous tous :
> *pourquoi pas 1 mouton et 1 chèvre ?* (les qualités de chacun comme ça) 
> *mais vont ils s'ennuyer de leur espèce ? 
> ou se considéront ils comme compagnon m^me si l'espèce est différence ???*


Quelqu'un pour répondre a mes petites questions ??  ::

----------


## Elanym

Je n'ai pas d'experience la dessus. Mais pour moi c'est comme la cohabitation lapin / cochon d'indeC'est deux especes proches,mais qui n'ont pas les meme moyens de communication. Je ne pense pas que ce soit ideal.

----------


## epona027

> Quelqu'un pour répondre a mes petites questions ??


Pour te répondre Jessk, ces deux espèces, ne s'entendent pas forcément bien et peuvent sennuyer de la leur. Mais, après, comme partout il y a des exceptions :: .

Après les moutons du Cameroune sont quand même grands.

Ensuite, s'il n'y a pas de foin à faire, sur 7 000 mètres carrées tu peux en mettre 5. Mais à condition, que le terrain soit bien herbagé, comme en Normandie, ou qu'il n'y ai pas de sécheresse. Après, dans ces conditons, il ne pourra parfois accueillir que 1 mouton.

----------


## JessK

merci elanym et epona !  :Big Grin:

----------


## epona027

Bonsoir,


Au plaisir Jessk :Big Grin: 




Avez-vous fait votre choix pour les adoptions, cholem?

----------

